# What are your biggest turn ons and turn offs of the opposite sex?



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

or even same sex or whatever you're romantically/sexually interested in.
Both appearance and personality wise.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm ugly and have SA, I can't really have turns off if I ever want to get a girl...
Anyway, turn ons, or thing I'm just attracted to...
Intelligent (On anything, really)
Kind/caring
Genuinely nice 
Smiles & Laughs
Short
Long hair
Honest
Freckles
Dimples
Shy
Introverted
Enjoys hugs
Romantic


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

About appearance, I think just a girl who takes care of herself, I mean not totally carefree of how she looks. Overall, what I am trying to say is "average" not looking for "hot girls" whatsoever. Maybe because the world showed me to be very judgmental with "hot girls" I don't usually like them morally, so for now that's a rule until I meet the exception.

She has to have a lovely smile, a girl that can laugh (not at me, though), who likes to read if possible, sweet, good values, and the like.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

turns ons; nice, cute[imo], similar sense of humor
turn offs; not nice, pretentious
that's about it really


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

turn offs - girls peeing in the shower

turn ons - peeing in the shower


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

Blue or green eyes and sexy lips


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I like men and women.

Biggest turn off for me is apathy. Well, cruelty is worse, but I don't run into a lot of people like that. People who have no direction and don't make any effort to improve their lives kill my interest. Also, narrow-mindedness/bigots of any sort.

Physically, I'm not attracted to people who are too soft or too skinny.

Biggest turn on is passion. That doesn't mean they have to be outspoken, just that they have a kind of intensity about them. A dominant personality. I find that magnetic. Being open-minded and imaginative is good as well. And someone who enjoys sex and cuddling, because I am a very handsy person and I don't like sleeping alone.

Biggest turn ons physically are wide jaws and athletic bodies (fitness is more important to me than the attractiveness of a person's face or the size of their sexual anatomy). I also like long hair on women, but not usually on men, but I like beards and body hair on men but not usually on women. My brain has odd double-standards like that.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Dickjohnson said:


> Blue or green eyes and sexy lips












She is just a kid ... perv.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

turn ons: Slim-average weight, similar sense of humour, introversion, insightful, open minded, logical, creative, easy going, understanding, similar interests/music taste etc, likes animals, tries not to kill insects, humility, long-longish hair, nice eyebrows/hands/eyes/body language/smile (can't describe, I'll just know if I see someone I find attractive *shrugs*,) similar values, a bit clumsy/awkward.

turn offs: arrogance, smoking, completely different values when it comes to certain subjects, all the obvious things like being cruel, killing puppies etc.


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

So guys want a nice women and not a ***** who wants to ***** at them all day. And women want a guy with a split personallly. Nice and sweet. Then badboy with mystery. crazzy is a turn on for me. nice and insane. With shaggy hair and tall.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

turn ons: Small waist, pretty eyes, great smile, movie lover, submissive, super chill, tongue piercing 
turn offs: Bad attitude, bad hygiene, not open minded


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

not like it really matters but..


turn ons: cute, kind and shy


turn offs: arrogance, shallowness


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Any nubile female that has a good nature would be an initial turn-on. I've been into Latino women for as long as I can remember. Otherwise I'm not that particular.

Being overweight for starters, a negative demeanor. A penchant for criticizing and being entitled are some turn-offs. I can think of a number of things, but they are symptomatic toward how a situation is playing out. Something I probably would not be playing a correct hand in either.


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

sajs said:


> She is just a kid ... perv.


Yeah only cartoon characters have blue green eyes. You caught me.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Dickjohnson said:


> Yeah only cartoon characters have blue green eyes. You caught me.


I don't really want to know what kind of (how is that cartoon-porn thing called? Wait a minute I will google it) ... hentai! ... you are watching :lol.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

see profile


----------



## Fenn (Jun 4, 2015)

Turn ons: Asian guys (for some reason I just find them more attractive), good sense of humour, being understanding, enjoying a lazy day/being chill in general, stubbly beards (the sound they make when they scratch them ughhhh), distinctive facial features

Turn offs: Rude/inconsiderate guys, immature guys, super-religious guys, guys that lay it on way too thick when they don't even know me like seriously talk to me like a normal person first please


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Turn on: makes me sandwich

Turn off: yellow teeth and doesn't make me sandwich


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

You can have the most perfect face and body in the world, but if I hear you bragging or comparing yourself favourably to someone else, I instantly dislike you. I have a very low tolerance of narcissism, even what is considered healthy self-esteem instantly strikes me as arrogant.


Actually, it's imperfections that endear me to someone. Flaws, vulnerabilities, displays of humility and weakness. Also, not giving a crap about norms or social expectations, not trying to fit in, and being genuine.


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

"I have a very low tolerance of narcissism, even what is considered healthy self-esteem instantly strikes me as arrogant."

If others having a healthy level of self-esteem bothers you, then you have low self-esteem.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

blue eyes
piercings
shorter than me
soft kissing
thin wrists
listening to me
costumes
good morning texts


That's what I posted on my profile. I'll ad more as I think of it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Turn on: They lift.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Turn ons: kindness, shyness/bit awkward, chilled out, broad shoulders, bit of biceps, taller than me, dark hair, kind eyes, nice hands etc

Turn offs: the biggest one is probably rudeness tbh. Doesn't matter how hot they are, any attraction i had towards them will instantly die if they're rude. Baldness is a major turn off too. It's almost a phobia.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Turn ons: intelligence, gallantry, sensitivity, humility, laid-back demeanor, artistic and/or musical talent, dreads, light eyes, ambition, great sense of humor

Turn offs: arrogance, indolence, narrow-mindedness, smoking, disrespectfulness


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

On: Introversion, Humour, Hourglass figure, Open Minded, Intelligant, Understanding, Average height or short, Unambitious, Long hair, Witty, Likes Video Games but doesn't hog the console.

Off: Extroverted, Overweight, Ignorant, Low Intelligance, Tall, Ambitious, Hates Northenerers.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Kindness is a big turn off for me. I don't like good guys.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Why do I keep visiting these kinds of threads only to confirm that I'm the opposite of what people consider a turn on?

Anyway

Turn on : bacon
Turn off : broccoli


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing. Don't care about women anymore.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Brain, wit are the biggest turn ons for me, while I can't stand lame people.

and...uh...



SaladDays said:


> Turn on : bacon
> Turn off : broccoli


they're both turn ons for me. :yes


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Turn ons: Strong intellect, a cute smile, working appendages, wit, desire for knowledge, strong-willed, understanding, kindness, companionship, an accent, tomboy-ish behavior, not afraid to argue

Turn offs: Over-the-top romance, demanding, selfish, hypocritical, close-minded, changing the way you talk to me based on "relationship status", being told they need me (I really hate that one), being led on, rushing things, relationships


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

hmm, I honestly don't have a lot of either but the major ones I have would probably be...
Turn ons- Smart, Equality is a big one, can branch out in a conversation instead of talking about the basic stereotypical things everyone else talks about "if that makes sense", Having brunette or borderline black hair and eyebrows is a plus.

Turn offs- Women who have made being a b word into a personality, I guess it's the equivalent of men who are arrogant d-bags, if you have read dating profiles recently you will know what I'm talking about. Another turnoff would be, where I live there are all these "country girls" who all fit in the same exact box, literally all like the same exact things. It's like this trend of girls who live in the mid-west, but really want to be as ******* as possible "I could be totally wrong on this" it just seems super fake and trendy. My last one would probably be overly religious, like they attribute everything to god all day, gets tiring.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Turns on - the light

Turns off - the tap

heuheu anyway, great and really funny jokes aside, Turn ons...

Physical qualities: Straight white teeth, Great bone structure, cracking curves, one standout feature be it eyes that see through my soul or the softest of lips. 

Personality: Loyalty, stands for her beliefs, clever cloggs, has a large funny bone, doesn't take things too seriously all the time, frisky, cuddly, happy

turn offs

Physical: Fat, discoloured teeth, bad hygene, secret willy

Personality: Conservative natured, nasty to people who aren't me, flakey, someone who acts as though they're above other people, racist, homophobic, murderer, potential murderer, animal torturer, and girls who think being loud and obnoxious constitutes as a 'bubbly personality'. It doesn't, it's just annoying, stop. stop it now.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

turn offs in looks: overweight, underweight, clothes that don't fit properly, long nails

turn ons in looks: brunette, athletic body

turn offs in personality: rudeness, fowl language, smokes, no self control when it comes to drinking, selfish driver such as tailgating, cutting people off, etc, over spender

turn ons in personality: compassionate, embraces their quirks, easy going, supportive, sense of humor...that's all I could think of for now. 

It looks like I expect much, but all I care about is if you're physically healthy and not a c.u.n.t.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

On: Above average in looks. If they are polite but detached. (Basically if they remind me of myself.) Dry sense of humor. Also if they have a quiet confidence, smart, and neat in physical appearance. 
Off: Ugly to below average in looks. If they are lazy, loud, obnoxious, smile too much, and come across as desperate. Also if I catch a dude staring at a girls chest or butt with a perma-grin.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

I like women who are not like me. Humorous, aspirational, warm, outgoing, hopeful, spiritual but not in a crazy way, and femininity. I tend to like more busty women physically with longer more oval shaped or triangular shaped faces with prominent noses, generous mouths, and large eyes, and strong calves. The traits I like that are similar to myself are spontaneity, adventurousness, eclecticism, and being highly sensual. I find my personality lately boring and I don't like it. The women I typically attract find me boring too. I need more freedom and income in my life so I can return to my old exploratory self instead of being locked into a rigid mask I can't actually be held to. I have lost my creativity and objectivity by not having the freedom to pursue my true self. I attract now only women that I find attractive physically but cannot hold my intellectual interest or women that I can have good conversation with that I do not find attravtive.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Cute - not just looking cute but acting cute.
Petite
Smart
Funny
Easy to get along with


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I like girls that laugh a lot and have friendly and caring personalities.

I dislike those that don't talk to you much and have blank or pissed off expressions on their faces most of the time.

So basically I like the opposite of myself, and dislike those that remind me of myself.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

turn-on: huggable like a teddy bear

turn-off: not huggable, like something other than a teddy bear


----------

